# Mareks



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Just was wondering if I should vaccinate my new chicks and how for Mareks?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

If i remember correctly they can only be vaccinated on day one.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

https://www.meyerhatchery.com/productinfo.a5w?prodID=VACM


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok , thx! So far , we haven't had any problems and we've had both chickens from a hatchery and some we've bought from a private seller who said his were the end of seadon from a hatchery. These new chicks are the first we've ever had that have not been vaccinated that I know of.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay, I hope you have some good luck. Update, okay?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You got it! So far so good. The hens I got from a man close to us , we've had for 1 1/2 years ago and they've fine. We lost a couple to something in the resp. line but the rest got in the way of a hawk and that's been awhile back. I have a couple that are sneezing a little but don't seem to be sick. I'm just watching them.


----------

